# What Ar parts are you getting before new law ?



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

What ar parts, 80% lowers or uppers are you stocking up on ? lowers what ever . One thing for new laws are going to make prices go up !!


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

What new laws specifically?


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I wasn’t aware of any law changes! I haven’t seen a price jump in AR’s at all recently. Actually I’ve seen a couple $400 range basic entry level ones available again


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

The new proposed changes regarding pistol braces and lowers has been pushed back to next year. With the Supreme Court decision referring to agency overreaching versus actual passed laws it will be sure to get challenged. In fact many ATF regulations and BS is going to be challenged now.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Ar uppers will have to be serialized ,and a back ground check ran, no more 80 % ar lowers ,and there is more.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

It’s Chicken Little Time, what the Crats want isn’t law. If they get what they want AR parts will be the least of shooter’s problems. While looking up for Black Helicopters the Crats are busy with back door stuff. Leveraging Banks, Insurance Companies, shipping and other connected businesses with their WOKE agenda.


----------

